# You might be a Muslim if...



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Deleted

EDIT:

*Uhhh, hmm ... YAHTZEE anyone?*

1. If you refine ***** for a living, but you have a moral objection to ****, You may be a ????.

2. If you own a $3,000 machine *** and a $5,000 ****** launcher, but you can't afford ****, You may be a ????.

3. If you have more ***** than teeth, You may be a ????.

4. If you wipe your **** with your **** hand but consider **** to be *******, 
You may be a ??????.

5. If you think **** come in two styles: ******-proof and ******. 
You may be a ?????

6. If you can't think of anyone you haven't ****** ***** against, 
You may be a ?????.

7. If you consider ********** dangerous but routinely carry ********* in your clothing, 
You may be a ?????.

8. If you were amazed to discover that cell phones have uses other than setting off ******** *****, You may be a ?????.

9. If you have nothing against ***** and think every man should *** at least four, 
You may be a ?????.

10. If you find this offensive, my opologies.

edited version:
!! did it get by the filters this time??????


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I had a friend that passed away a few years ago and he was a Muslim from Syria. When he came to the US he became a Christian. It was sure funny to hear him talk about Muslims....unfortunately for him he never could visit his family in Syria because he would have been killed for leaving the Muslim religion and becoming a Christian.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Having lived in Turkey, Uzbekistan and Greece and having spent a few years in international boarding schools in other countries, I have many friends that are Muslim. I have as much respect for them as I do my Christian, Jewish and Atheist friends. That must be my triple standard.

I am so messed up I can laugh at the jokes and be offended at the same time.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Although I got a good laugh out of this. Threads like this make the forum inaccessible to people with certain web filters on their company computers. The forum is routinely be flagged as containing hate speech at my company which then blocks the entire site from being able to be viewed on company servers. 

So to ensure that everyone can enjoy the forum from their place of employment, I had to remove the original post. But this is not a personal attack on the original poster. 

Carry on.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Gotcha Bax*, no worries, its just a result of the politically constipated world we live in...

hate speech? really... i can see it used in a filter but ... cmon lighten up everyone it was a joke for heck sake. Its called *context.*

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...&mid=A4E42CD3DA2D1A0BB787A4E42CD3DA2D1A0BB787


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> Having lived in Turkey, Uzbekistan and Greece and having spent a few years in international boarding schools in other countries, I have many friends that are Muslim. I have as much respect for them as I do my Christian, Jewish and Atheist friends. That must be my triple standard.
> 
> I am so messed up I can laugh at the jokes and be offended at the same time.


My Greek mother was the one that forwarded it to me. ;-)


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Bax* said:


> Although I got a good laugh out of this. Threads like this make the forum inaccessible to people with certain web filters on their company computers. The forum is routinely be flagged as containing hate speech at my company which then blocks the entire site from being able to be viewed on company servers.
> 
> So to ensure that everyone can enjoy the forum from their place of employment, I had to remove the original post. But this is not a personal attack on the original poster.
> 
> Carry on.


Do you mean to tell me people get on non-company websites while they're suppose to be working? Well I never.....!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

^^^ the shame!!! :faint::nono:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

everybody, back to work


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

:lalala:


----------

